# Star Trek Bluray DolbyTrue spectrograms



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Here are some direct to AVR of the low end from Star Trek Bluray B region, six-track Dolby stereo digital True, AVR is set at 0db.

The screen captures have been taken with my Vivitar ViviCam 3785 from the CRT Panasonic there are artefacts due to way the camera sees the CRT image with over exposed imaging. The image looks perfect the fault lies with the camera as its cheap £50.00 and it’s the only way I can do visual waterfall since my pc only has DVD player not Bluray, so there it is.

I’ve already viewed it on the big screen LCD video projection system and for regular viewing I use the CRT Panasonic 32” 

Sequence is chapter 5, 40m 23s the rest of the fleet snaps away with punch in the low end that is mostly over the LCR with slightly deeper slam on the LFE.1 split-surrounds have slightly milder punch as this is the style of the mix.

I’m rather impressed with the mix of the film after hearing theistically at the Empire Leicester Square on May 7th twice in Dolby digital cinema and via the cinemas JBL dbx4800 drive rake Crown amps 56KW THX sound system. 

I sat though the first showing, once at front row and centre and once more for second showing at the sweet spot circle, centre line of the Empire it was mega loud and totally out of this world.

After hearing it some 4 times on Bluray I’m not tired of yet, I’m just warming up, with Bluray. The kick maybe a few db less than what the Empire was kicking in my chest at times with jolt of 120dbc and it would differ from cinema to cinema at the Empire as well as in my living room.

The score is filling on Bluray by Michael Giacchino dropping down to planet Vulcan to disable Nero’s drill, and the sonic boom as the crew punches though the sound barrier.

Any requests for other, scenes?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those! I am REALLY looking forward to watching this at home, probably, this weekend! I watched it in theaters and was really excited to bring it home.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Oh, yes that it did it was trilling film Star Trek to the fans and mostly like curious other science fiction fans.

If I could predict technical Oscar nomination achievements they would be 

Art-set decoration 
Costume design 
Score 
Film editing 
Cinematography
Sound effects editing 
Sound 

I’ve done a few Vulcan black hole collapses and looking at few more warp speed deep effects. Nero’s spacecraft is bad a$$ :devil: packs oomph! I’ll post them later when I finalize the dodgy camera screen captures.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

I’m sorted for screen captures now. I took the digital extra disc and simply transferred it to the pc, sorted.

This moment has the one of highest peaks in the film while other LFE.1 effects are at soft level, yet still hard cutting edge.

The way some of the LFE.1 effects accompany Foley effects is rather neat. coming up soon, captain Kirk’s hand?


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

This patched directly to the sound system and I’m just randomly selecting different crossover settings with Linkwitz-Riley -24db on the LF and -24db on the HF squashing some bands or narrowing them, then opening up and changing level of the output for some bands as it has lower sensitivity.

The source is Bluary region B2 AVR is set at 0db level

This may sound better on AVR system please note this is only centre channel will be best heard on Dolby stereo mode with centre output and sub bass extension as crossover is sometimes randomly selected down to 20Hz

Did this quickie video while un-patching one of my, LCR LF/HF leads in this case I used the LF and patched up a lead to the pc and reselected different crossover slope settings and just randomly cased though the crossovers which are set at Linkwitz-Riley -24db on the LF and -24db on the HF.

I guess you haven’t heard STAR TREK like this before. (LSMCS) loudspeaker management crossover systems are so choice into day’s professional THX cinema. 

I’m replaying the same source sound from youtube on the same sound system and it sounds weird, different but weird.


DolbyTrue Star Trek Bluray crossover settings with Berhringer DCX2496 centre channel only






One other thing that I might tinker around in jiffy! I’ll set-up spectrumlab with webcam facing the pc screen and go though the same scene and few others while selecting the different crossover settings so that you can see what is happening visually to the frequency response.


----------

